# How tall is a typical 5th wheel trailer ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

How tall is a typical 5th wheel trailer ?
I may be building a pole barn and need to know how tall the lean too has to be in order to cover a 5th wheel in the future.
Thanks !


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=726081


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd do 14'. Mine is close to 13 feet and I put 16" wheels and tires on which raised it slightly so I put in 14 foot rollup doors on my building. Better to have extra room.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Our unit is 13'4" to the top of the front AC unit hooked up to my truck.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

13'3" to top of front ac hooked to truck.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Our Montana is 12'6"


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You need a 14' door.....which likely means a 16' eave height.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

14' is right, I built a 40-50' metal building and installed 12' doors thinking that would be plenty high enough for most 5th wheels, then I started shopping for a trailer and found out 12' high or smaller 5th wheels are kinda far a few between. I had to buy a Wildcat 30' without a bedroom slide out so it would clear a 12' ft door, mine is 11'10" at the top of A/C


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Since this is a Lean-Too off the side or the back of the pole barn, still need the 16' eaves so you can frame out the 14 ' opening to get your average 5th wheel in. I learned a lot in the design of mine although it is not a pole barn. My next door neighbor built a pole barn and on his lean too on the side he barely gets his gooseneck horse trailer in.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

12 ft 2 inches to the top of my ac on a a 32 ft Holiday Rambler.


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

Mine is about two inches taller than the door on the shop at work. Dont ask me how I know.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

My Forest River V-Cross is 12'9" according to the brochures.


----------

